# ipod touch 4 et apple tv



## Redgios (12 Octobre 2011)

bonjour

je voudrais pouvoir profiter de mon ipod sur ma tv hd tout cela sans fil bien évidemment
je compte passer par la wifi de ma box

toutes les applications sont elles compatibles

youtube/safari/musiques/videos/photos/jeux...

merci d'avance


----------

